# Beginning Digital SLR camera?



## Mr.Moose (May 31, 2012)

Hello, folks

I think it's time for me to make the jump from my small digital camera to something a little more serious... I'm looking for a fairly basic digital SLR camera for around $200 - $300 if that's possible. 

Also, may be a silly question but, is there a standard with lenses? Or will only nikon lenses fit a nikon camera, Cannon lenses fit a Cannon etc?


I'll do some research either tonight or tomorrow, to possibly ask some more educated questions... 


Thanks for any help, guys..


Much appreciated, have a good one!


----------



## Justin (May 31, 2012)

I checked eBay and you can pick up a used Canon EOS 400D or Nikon D3000 for around $250. 

Nikon _(Nikkor)_ lenses will fit on Nikon camera bodies. Canon lenses will fit on Canon bodies. There are third party manufactures like Sigma, Tamron and Tokina that make lenses for either camera and they tend to cost less but aren't as good as their Nikon or Canon counterparts. Not saying that they're bad though.


----------



## Punk (Jun 3, 2012)

It all depends if you want brand new or used SLRs. For that price, you won't get anything new.

Also it depends if you wish to get into photography as a hobby or not. If not, a bridge is more than enough!
Here is some info:

http://www.which.co.uk/technology/p...e-best-bridge-camera/why-buy-a-bridge-camera/


----------



## mx344 (Jun 4, 2012)

As the others said, You won't be getting any new DSLR for that much. But thats fine! I have bought ALL my gear used off ebay, from my first SLR 300D for 250$ to my latest, 60D for 850$

I would recommend starting around a 350D, then get a lens that either has a wide zoom range, or a prime, e.g. 50mm 1.8

350D- 250$
50mm-90$
or
28-80mm 70$

I'd start really cheap when just beginning, that way you can learn all the settings, the BASIC ones, then once you ready, move up in features and such. But to start off you dont need all that other crap.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Jun 6, 2012)

Currently photography is more of a hobby more than anything else for me, so it would be illogical for me to buy an SLR -- Not only in terms of price, but from what I've been reading they seem slightly complicated (I would consider myself a novice)... I'll refine what I'm looking for then. What's a damn good camera in the $250-$300 range?

Edit: How does this look for about $175? http://www.amazon.com/Fujifilm-FinePix-S4200-Digital-Camera/dp/B006T7QWGO/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## mx344 (Jun 6, 2012)

That one works, here's why. See the dial at the top? You have manual modes. Great start.
First things to Learn:
Exposure
Shutter speed
aperture 
ISO

Great price too


----------



## Mr.Moose (Jun 6, 2012)

mx344 said:


> That one works, here's why. See the dial at the top? You have manual modes. Great start.
> First things to Learn:
> Exposure
> Shutter speed
> ...



Thanks for the help, along with everyone else who posted in this thread! New camera should be here by friday 

Really appreciate it 

Have a good one :good:


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 6, 2012)

I got my Pentax K100D Super for $300 used about two years ago. I would suggest buying used gear, you'll get a lot more for your money.



Punk said:


> Also it depends if you wish to get into photography as a hobby or not. If not, a bridge is more than enough!



If it weren't gonna be a hobby then what would it be?


----------



## Punk (Jun 9, 2012)

ramodkk said:


> I got my Pentax K100D Super for $300 used about two years ago. I would suggest buying used gear, you'll get a lot more for your money.
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't gonna be a hobby then what would it be?



SLRs then.

Get a basic one then learn how to use it and buy a better one afterwards. No need to spend lots of money if you're just starting.


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 9, 2012)

What I was trying to say is, it doesn't matter if it's just a hobby or his profession, it's not a bad move to upgrade to a DSLR from his P&S. The way you made it sound is like this "if it's not gonna be a hobby, then just get a bridge camera", like only hobbyists should get a DSLR.

Also, an entry-level, used DSLR will cost around the same as the newer bridge cameras that are around, why not just get the DSLR?


----------



## Punk (Jun 9, 2012)

ramodkk said:


> What I was trying to say is, it doesn't matter if it's just a hobby or his profession, it's not a bad move to upgrade to a DSLR from his P&S. The way you made it sound is like this "if it's not gonna be a hobby, then just get a bridge camera", like only hobbyists should get a DSLR.
> 
> Also, an entry-level, used DSLR will cost around the same as the newer bridge cameras that are around, why not just get the DSLR?



Simply because DLSRs are harder to use than bridges. I've heard many times people say "my camera sucks it doesn't take good pictures" and it was a SLR, just that they don't know how to use it. A Bridge or a PAS is user friendly and the interface and modes are easier for an average user.

And yes you can get a high end bridge at the price of a SLR, but again they are high end so I doubt a non hobbyist would buy one.

This is just my opinion though (although most of my friends share the same opinion).

Back on topic, you can either buy a used one or save up more and get a new one with maybe a second lens. Four years ago I bought a Nikon D40 + 18-55mm (basic lens) and a Tamron 70-300mm for 550 euros.


----------



## Justin (Jun 10, 2012)

The entry level DSLR's, heck even my 60D have the "scene modes" found in bridge and P&S cameras. Though convenient, you're not maximizing the potential of the camera. 

Now I'm not saying he should get a bridge, PnS or DSLR. That's his preference.


----------



## Punk (Jun 10, 2012)

jnskyliner34 said:


> The entry level DSLR's, heck even my 60D have the "scene modes" found in bridge and P&S cameras. Though convenient, you're not maximizing the potential of the camera.
> 
> Now I'm not saying he should get a bridge, PnS or DSLR. That's his preference.



Yeah they all have it, even my D40, but they are not as effective as on a bridge, and I've tried a few! Of course if you buy a good DSRL you'll get decent scene modes.


----------

